# New shingles blown off roof now what ?



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had a new asphalt roof on my farm house last fall 8 shingles blew off last night. Now what do I do the contractor has since moved 5 hours away and is slow to call me back. I was not happy with how he installed ridge vent and he agreed to come back in spring to fix that but now this tops it. Do I call my insurance company now or give him 24 hours. What are my options I found out after he installed roof he was leaving but, he new before he started he was leaving and never told me. I feel I got burnt, told me he was a christen and he left to be a preacher of a church! What do I do. Any advice would be appreciated . I live in PA.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would get the shingles replaced by another roofer and when and if he comes to fix the ridge vent present him with the bill. If it were me I would wait a few days to hear back from him, but then we don't get rain and moisture here like you do there. I'm assuming you didn't skimp on asphalt shingle quality? Cheap shingles do have a tendency to blow off.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did shingles go on when cold? The tar adhesive on the back may have not had enough time in the sun & heat to bond to the shingles underneath. They are more likely to blow off if they are installed in winter with windy conditions.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been in construction for a few decades. My advice is, never deal with someone who has to tell you they're a Christian. The ones who are so quick to pronounce it are the ones you need to run from.

If you just want the problem fixed quickly, there's no harm giving the original guy 24 hours, but I'd start asking around for someone who can refer a local roofer that does good work. For 8 shingles, it's not worth an insurance call, just pay someone reputable and get it fixed.

If it's about pride and doing the right thing, then start with the BBB where he lives now, and if he's really involved with a church in his new home, contact the church as well. It won't fix your roof, but it might make you feel better.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm a Christian, but never announce that to do any kind of business. I agree with F350-6 about that. The BBB probably wouldn't help any as he most likely isn't being a roofer where he lives now if he is being a pastor. Besides BBB is kind of a scam. Did you know you can pay for good ratings? They've called me several times for my real estate company. They call like someone might have complained about me, but then they try and sell on getting a good company profile with them if you sign up for their monthly plan.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> I had a new asphalt roof on my farm house last fall 8 shingles blew off last night. Now what do I do the contractor has since moved 5 hours away and is slow to call me back. I was not happy with how he installed ridge vent and he agreed to come back in spring to fix that but now this tops it. Do I call my insurance company now or give him 24 hours. What are my options I found out after he installed roof he was leaving but, he new before he started he was leaving and never told me. I feel I got burnt, told me he was a christen and he left to be a preacher of a church! What do I do. Any advice would be appreciated . I live in PA.


Yes I would ask was it to cold and then windy after the installation . About seven years ago had a house roof done Oct 1st . Thought it was warm enough next spring 6 blew off guy who put roof on fixed it . from that point when ever it got windy some blew off he would come out and replace them I did not have to call him he kind of just knew. When the roof was a 1.5 years old I called the shingle manufacturer they said they could come out and see whose fault it was mine or there's or the installer. When the lady at Elk Shingles put the address in the computer she said 1 year ago they were out to my house and determined indeed there product (the shingles) were faulty they reimbursed the installer 100% to put a new roof on an he never even told me he always said it was a waist of time to call the manufacturer. He was a relative of my wife's I eventually put a new roof on never got much in the way of reimbursement . We could have fought harder but I did not . BUT TO ANSWER THE QUESTION> I would call the place where the installer purchased the shingles and the shingle manufacturer


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I lost a few about a month ago in 50-60 mph winds. Shingles had been on about 5 years and have 10 year warranty.

Seems that asphalt singles manufacturers have gone to a fiberglass composite of some sort which doesn't have the weight that the older asphalt singles had--so it makes it easier for the wind to get under them and lift them off.

Previous shingles had a 20 year warranty but they only lasted about 10 years and the manufacturer had gone bankrupt.

I will be going to a metal roof next time.

BTW: I run like mad when somebody starts telling me how Christian they are!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Did shingles go on when cold? The tar adhesive on the back may have not had enough time in the sun & heat to bond to the shingles underneath. They are more likely to blow off if they are installed in winter with windy conditions.


That was my first thought as well when I heard installed in the fall.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I lost a few about a month ago in 50-60 mph winds. Shingles had been on about 5 years and have 10 year warranty.
> 
> Seems that asphalt singles manufacturers have gone to a fiberglass composite of some sort which doesn't have the weight that the older asphalt singles had--so it makes it easier for the wind to get under them and lift them off.
> 
> ...


I'm going metal roof as well. But not typical steel roof. They have steel shingles now that look really good. Hopefully by the time I need a new roof they will be proven. My roof is 10 years old.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When my uncle installed our new roof, he used a 25 or 30 year shingle I think. 12/12 pitch so as long as they stay on, it won't leak. He used the best ones he could find to ensure he'd be too old to do it again.

I'd look hard at the standing seam metal roofs, no exposed screw heads that way.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Roofer got back to me he is coming to fix roof. I got lifetime warrentee shingles but I now how that goes who's life lol. It was very cold and windy since they where put on in fall but two of them where missing a nail on the end. So I will give him a chance but this better not be a ongoing problem or I will halve to find a solution . This roof cost me 19k I wanted standing seam that was 46k so I'm not rich just a working man !


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad he is coming to fix the problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No doubt, a standing seem roof isn't cheap, but hard to beat. All pieces are pre measured, cut to length at the factory then finished so no bare metal cuts to rust. All fasteners are also hid.

When Dad was still a union tin knocker he installed more than one standing seem copper roof, a lot of soldering involved with those if I understand correctly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> No doubt, a standing seem roof isn't cheap, but hard to beat. All pieces are pre measured, cut to length at the factory then finished so no bare metal cuts to rust. All fasteners are also hid.
> 
> When Dad was still a union tin knocker he installed more than one standing seem copper roof, a lot of soldering involved with those if I understand correctly.


We're doing a standing seam copper roof in a few weeks on an addition I'm building for a customer. The great thing about them, despite their expense, is they are a lifetime roof if properly installed. The soldering bonds the pieces with great strength. When compared to painted metal, the copper isn't that much more. Of course the price of copper has a lot to do with it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> We're doing a standing seam copper roof in a few weeks on an addition I'm building for a customer. The great thing about them, despite their expense, is they are a lifetime roof if properly installed. The soldering bonds the pieces with great strength. When compared to painted metal, the copper isn't that much more. Of course the price of copper has a lot to do with it.


Slate roofs are the same, if done properly. Dad worked on a lot of those when he first started in the trades in the mid 60's. Still has his slate hammer in with the rest of his sheet metal tools.


----------

